

OrionVM Cloud has fastest network-backed storage globally (40gb/s Infiniband) - syeo
http://orionvm.com.au/blog/3rd-Party-Performance-Benchmarks/

======
asharp
We're an entirely self funded startup, just past our one year anniversary and
we're going live on april fools. Ask us anything.

